# Eyeing eyeballs



## Wiley C (Dec 1, 2006)

Howdy guys,am just getting into (and having a ball) coyote hunting.Havn't as yet gotten one but it WILL happen. My question is when shining a light on a yote what is the color of his eyes,also how about deer and cats.It would seem to me some are of a different color,no? Thanks


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

You are'nt gonna be able to distinguish between animals by eye color. Period. Make sure the you can identify the the whole animal in the light before making a shot. Don't ever shoot at a set of eyes without knowing what they belong to.

By the way welcome to the site.


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

no boon he was serious.. some guys wodner what color the eyes are.. Their is a little difference between deer and yotes.. i'm not sure but i think deer look greenish yellow and yotes look more yellow orangish


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

No matter what color eyes you see, always identfy the animal before pulling the trigger. 
YES eye color is different in some animals at night. As I recall bobcat and lion eyes are a gold or greenish cold, coyotes eyes are whiteish blue and same with deer. 
A badger has very bright white eyes very close together. right off hand I don't remember what a fox is. 
If you use a red light eye color changes to redish for most animals.


----------



## Wiley C (Dec 1, 2006)

Danny B said:


> No matter what color eyes you see, always identfy the animal before pulling the trigger.
> YES eye color is different in some animals at night. As I recall bobcat and lion eyes are a gold or greenish cold, coyotes eyes are whiteish blue and same with deer.
> A badger has very bright white eyes very close together. right off hand I don't remember what a fox is.
> If you use a red light eye color changes to redish for most animals.


 Thanks Danny B. now we all know!


----------



## bart1_99 (Dec 15, 2005)

Below is an answer I found on another site

Guess no one wants to touch this since it's been hashed before and there is no set color for any given animals eyes when reflecting a clear light.
I will share with you a rule of thumb I've always used.
Deer--Most of the time blue-bluish color would be deer but not always, most on the side of the road seem to be bright -clear!!
Bobcat--Most always a bright white clear reflection, again not always.
Coyote-- Mostly a yellowish to clear bright white, but other colors do exist.. 
Fox-Grey--Usually a red -clear-white-yellow.Make sense?
Mountian Lion--Don't know for sure but if its possible for them to have large red eyes, then I 've seen one and didn't know what it was. Saw eyes only and didn't shoot!
Jagerunda(sp)(Black cat with long tail) The only one i've seen at night had the largest yellowish eyes I've seen at night. Beautiful animal!!
Racoon--Mostly bright white clear, again not always but closer together than a Bobcat..
Now then. That said, Do not shoot anything just because you think it is identifiable by its eyes or if eyes are all you can see. THATS A BIG NO NO in my book.. Make positive I.D. before shooting at night. Unless of course you own the property and are absolutly positive anything you see should be shot.. Your call on that one..
Best bet is use a red lens, they will all be red then 
Observe the motion of the animal as it comes to you. That can tell you more about what it is than the color of it's eyes, or at least it will help.
This is my opinion of the question asked. Sorry to be so vague.

Hope it helps :sniper:


----------



## Wiley C (Dec 1, 2006)

Wiley C said:


> Howdy guys,am just getting into (and having a ball) coyote hunting.Havn't as yet gotten one but it WILL happen. My question is when shining a light on a yote what is the color of his eyes,also how about deer and cats.It would seem to me some are of a different color,no? I would feel better having a more positive and quick I. D. Thanks


 Thanks to you also Sniper. Hell , I wouldn't shoot at a eyes without knowing what is attached to to them. Just want more info to compute


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

IF U SHOOT AT EYES ITS BEST TO USE A SHOTGUN...THAT WAY YOURE MORE LIKELY TO HIT WHATEVER YOUR SHOOTIN' AT!

A LOT LIKE SHOOTIN' AT SOMETHING MOVIN' IN THE BRUSH...THE MORE PROJECTILES AT IT THE BETTER YOUR ODDS ARE.


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Come on now guys. Don't ever shoot at anything you can't POSITIVELY, ABSOLUTELY INDENTIFY 100%. You could kill someones loose livestock, a deer or anything. Use a little common sense.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Wiley C you need to go read the rules for posting on this site name calling is positively AGAINST the rules lets keep things civil :eyeroll:


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Brad T, I see some real bad advice when it comes to this post and some very good advise. 
The best advice is don't shoot at anything you can't identfy, that should be a given. 
The worst advice I've seen is animal eye colers, some of these guys are gussing or don't have a clue. :wink:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I know Danny it takes a lot of time calling at night with a light to get a good handle on something that has so many varibles. I myself haven't ever done it becasue calling with artifical light is illegal in ND we only get to use the Moonlight.


----------

